# rbp eggs



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i was wondering how often can p's continue to lay eggs for i had a batch lastweek march 30 to be exact and last night they had built a nest and dropped a pile of eggs one week later is this normal?


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

oh yea mine got there groove on about once a week last year they went on like that for like 5 months except toward the end i think my male was shooting blanks or something cuz the last 5 batches of eggs wouldnt hatch but ne way thats perfectly normal just means u have horny fish..lol


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

horny fish hehehe we should get along just fine














thanks piranha198220s for the info


----------

